# Jake's Coyote



## Papabusch (Jan 3, 2017)

My Grandson Jake got this ole boy last week near Perry, Ga


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 3, 2017)

Good on Jake.
Tell us the story, did he stalk it, stay in a stand, shotgun ??


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2017)

Way to go Jake!


----------



## Papabusch (Jan 3, 2017)

We were on a two day hog hunt but some warm weather had the hogs down until late at night.  We had passed up a nice doe the night before waiting for hogs.  Every night we have hunted the property coyotes would howl and howl so on the last evening I brought my predator call out to a ground blind we had set up.  As soon as the coyotes started howling, about 5pm, I lit up the cottontail distress call and withing a minute we saw this yote flash across a trail about 40 yards away; skirting the food plot we were watching.  I turned the call volume down and told him to get ready and told him where I thought he would pop up if he did come in.  He got ready and when the coyote popped up dead on at about 35 yards he lowered his head...we think trying to locate dinner, Jake shot him with his .243.  The coyote dropped on the spot...the shot went over his lowered head, hit the spine and traveled straight down through the lungs.  all I saw after that was a big wide grin!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 3, 2017)

Well done both of you. 
That's a good sized yote too.
Great shot Jake, you stayed cool & squeezed !!
More fawns & poults for next year


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 7, 2017)

He does appear to be a good size one.  Job well done.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats on the Yote Jake, its always good to see another good Yote in a picture..


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 13, 2017)

Congrats to him.


----------



## Broken Tine (Jan 13, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

